
Learn Git Internals - rohitpaulk
https://codecrafters.io/learn-git-internals
======
sandov
What language(s) will be available for this one? I'd love to do this in C.

~~~
rohitpaulk
Copying over from our FAQ:

> What all languages can I use?

> As of now:

> Redis challenge: Python, Go, PHP

> Docker challenge: Go, Nim

> We’re always looking to add support for more languages. If you’re part of
> Early Access, let us know what language you’d like added on our Discord
> server - and we’ll try our best to support it in the next early access
> trial!

------
kqr2
For actual content, you need to sign up for their Early Access Program:
[https://codecrafters.io/early-access](https://codecrafters.io/early-access)

